

Protect the Internet from Stop Online Piracy Act et al. - nerdfiles
http://thedailycougar.com/2012/01/05/stop-sopa/

======
nerdfiles
so much for that. their webhost, MT, opposes sopa; i put up a banner as their
developer, with an article filled with links. they took them down; still no
news for 20 days now. called the "daily" cougar.

